# Webspace mit Anforderungen



## GiFt-ZwErG (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe momentan einen VServer bei 1blu und bin damit sehr unzufrieden.
Da ich demnächst ein Projekt online stellen möchte, benötige ich zuverlässigen Webspace mit ein paar Eigenschaften.
Ich habe schon mind. 10 Threads hier im Forum durchgeforstet und habe mir auch schon ein paar Anbieter angeschaut aber diese sind meist nicht nach meinen Vorstellungen ( kein Mysql, kein Unlimited Traffic, 0190-Support oder nur über IRC usw )
Wenn jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen mit einem Anbieter gemacht hat, oder mir Anbieter nennen kann die die Anforderungen erfüllen dann würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.
Ich habe die Anforderungen auch schon auf Webhostlist eingetragen aber da sind ein paar Anforderungen dabei die ich nicht eingeben kann.
Google habe ich auch schon benutzt.

Ich habe folgende (Mindest-) Anforderungen an den Webspace:

- 1 GB Speicher
- 3 FTP Zugänge
- 3 Subdomains
- 1 .com Domain ( wird von Fremdanbieter übernommen )
- 3 MysqlDBs
- PHP
- Unlimited Traffic
- .htaccess 
- eigene Fehlerseiten ( wünschenswert aber nicht dringend notwendig )
- Confixx ( auf keinen Fall Plesk )
- Support über Mail, Ticket oder Telefon ( keine 0190- o.ä )
- keine One-Klick-Baukästen oder Zusatzsoftware ( GratisSoftware wie bei 1&1 o.ä )

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2007)

http://www.all-inkl.com

Die einzige Anforderung die nicht erfüllt wird, ist Confixx.
Sie benutzen ihre eigenes System KASServer genannt.


----------



## FingerSkill (28. Mai 2007)

Ich kann dir nur die hosting-agency.de hab dort mehrere Sachen und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

@Felix: bei All-Inkl steht in den AGBs unter "Veboten", "Betreiben eines Downloadservers"
Das Projekt wird sich mit Moviemaking beschäftigen und aus diesem Grund werden wohl einige GB Traffic entstehen... deswegen kommen auch diese Fair Use Anbieter in Frage.
Und ich habe in einigen Threads gelesen dass manche dort Probleme mit htaccess haben.

@FIngerSkill: bei deinem Hoster kann man leider nirgendwo unlimited Space wählen.

MFG
Sandro


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2007)

Dann würde ich dir direkt zu einem Server raten, denn bei Webspace wird sich grundsätzlich  vor übermäßigem Trafficverbrauch gesichert, bei allen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## FingerSkill (28. Mai 2007)

Uebers Kontakt/Support-Fomular kannst eine Anfrage erstellen. Ich glaub fuer deine Ansprueche ist dies sowieso gescheiter


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (28. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem Server ist so eine Sache..
Habe mir den VServer zum testen und spielen geholt.. Jetzt möchte ich aber einfach nur Webspace... ich möchte mich mehr um die Projekte kümmern als um die Sicherheit des Servers.. und bei Webspace sitzen denke ich mal kompetente Leute dahinter die den Server absichern..
So einen Server zu administrieren macht Spass aber ist für mich mit zu viel Zeit und Aufwand verbunden.
Deswegen nur Webspace.. oder einen Managed Server.. aber der kostet ja locker mehr wie der VServer... und das ist mir Webspace nicht wert.. wenn ich 30 Euro pro Monat an kosten für den Server habe den ich nur für 5-10 Internetseiten nutze...

@Fingerskill: Ich werde mal ein Ticket schreiben. Mal schaun was ich für ein Angebot bekomme.

Danke.
MFG
Sandro W.


EDIT:
Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot?
Bin grad in einem Forum auf den Hinweis gestoßen dass man bei Ebay auch suchen sollte.

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-GB-WEBSPACE-TR...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ22363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Weiss leider nicht ob da nen Haken dabei ist.
Habe Käufer von diesem Angebot angeschrieben und gefragt ob es bei denen Probleme gibt.
1€ Pro Monat für 5 GB unlimited Traffic Webspace?

Freu mich über jede Hilfe.
MFG
Sandro W.


----------



## Flex (29. Mai 2007)

Keine AGB?

Also auf mich wirkt dieser Anbieter nicht seriös...
Man muss ja erst kaufen, bevor man überhaupt den Vertrag bzw. die erwähnten Klauseln sieht.
Hört sich meiner Meinung nach etwas seltsam an.

Aber ich bin in diesen Fällen auch immer übervorsichtig.


----------

